# 5 month old goat with diarrhea



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

My goats got out yesterday while I was at work. I got a call and had them back in their pen within 30 minutes. My husband noticed that the bag of deer corn he had in the shop was empty. The bag had maybe 5lbs of corn in it. This morning I noticed 1 kid and mom had messy butts and I seen pudding like diarrhea in the pen. I have baking soda out and they are still eating hay. The 2 aren't acting like their self. Everyone else is just laying around but they act fine. What should I do for the 2 with diarrhea?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd get activated charcoal and probiotics in them.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> I'd get activated charcoal and probiotics in them.


I don't have activated charcoal but I do have probiotics


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Just gave them probiotics.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Mom seems to be getting back to normal but kid isn't. I add AVC to water and just watching her. She's eating and drinking.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Go get activated charcoal. itl help


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Go get activated charcoal. itl help


No place around here has it. I have looked before.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Not even drug stores?


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Not even drug stores?


We only have one and they don't have it. I live in a very small town


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Then get Milk of Magnesia. You need to get the toxins out. I don't remember dosage but I'm sure someone on here does.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> Then get Milk of Magnesia. You need to get the toxins out. I don't remember dosage but I'm sure someone on here does.


Ok just gave her 10ml of milk of magnesia. I looked up dosage. Thanks


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Everyone is doing better today. I'm only giving them hay and green leaves.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍


----------



## Rosiethebabygoat (Apr 27, 2021)

I would definitely order some activated charcoal from Amazon or some other seller to have on hand. You can use it on other animals too.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Rosiethebabygoat said:


> I would definitely order some activated charcoal from Amazon or some other seller to have on hand. You can use it on other animals too.


Already have it in my cart to order. Thanks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍


----------

